
I'm a CEO, and This Is What CISA Will Do to My Business - JoachimS
http://m.mic.com/articles/127718/why-tech-ceo-elissa-shevinsky-of-jekudo-privacy-and-secretcon-hates-cisa
======
nickpsecurity
Good that she's getting word out. Can't understate enough how a committee
focused on intelligence-gathering is pushing a bill without security benefits
for computer security.

Unfortunately, it won't get anywhere because Americans only care about how
things affect them. That hasn't been communicated enough. The only thing close
was John Oliver's Surveillance video where he mentioned the "dick pic program"
and other real-world risks lay people get. Another was about how metadata let
people guess your key political believes. INFOSEC community needs to stop
talking about issues people don't care about and focus almost exclusively on
presenting risk government surveillance poses to masses.

